# early GT mountain bike ID



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

This GT belongs to a member on an other site and would like info any help would be appriciated . Heres the info he has already

It looks identical to a 1985 GT timberline , however it has a U brake under the chain stays instead of the cantis like are on the 1985 model.
would it be a 1984 or 83 ?
It has polished arayas and full Suntour groupset.
No canti mounts but the rear top tube has more angle than I remembered.The serial number is split into 2 sets.One on one side of the bottom bracket and the other on the other side of bottom bracket.Its weird they are all in line just seperated apart.on the left the numbers are T8112 and the other is 0433.Just tryin to get info on old MB GTs is like pullin teeth!But Im thinkin about lettin True Torch have some fun with it.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Similar frame design was used on the early Outpost and Talera models so it's like somewhere between an 85 and 88. Any serial number or BB stampings? Stampings on the fork steer tube may also identify what model it is.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

is that an oversize botttom bracket? like a BMX?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

With no integrated rear derr mount, American bottom bracket, no brake mounts and the chainguard mounts I guessing is was one of the BMX/cruiser style bikes and not a mountain bike.


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

definitely a cruiser. Look at the tabs for the chain guard. Very cool.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rapid Transit or Rapid Transit 12 model possibly which were early city bike models.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

More info from owner 
" The only brake on mine is a brake bridge though.It doesn't have 990 mounts.There is no serial numbers on the headtube,only on the bottom bracket."


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rapid Transit was low end and would have had a hanger attached to the derailleur and likely sidepulls.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

I was thinking it resembles the one in the pic and heres a link also with more GT info

https://mombat.org/GT.htm


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Similar to one of these the Rapid Transit which was made in 6 and 12 speed versions or perhaps the Pacific Flyer which was a C/B cruiser. May have been a year early. These pics are from the 1988 catalog


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks like my friend's craigslist find from this spring. 

The signature GT stub on the end of the top tube on the OP's photo terminates like the Rapid Transit in the 88 catalog above, with the end facing slightly downward, but the 88 appears to have a std BB. My friend's top tube terminates like the 85 / 86 Timberline and Backwoods, with an upward facing end.

Maybe the OP's is right in between? 1987?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> Looks like my friend's craigslist find from this spring.
> 
> The signature GT stub on the end of the top tube on the OP's photo terminates like the Rapid Transit in the 88 catalog above, with the end facing slightly downward, but the 88 appears to have a std BB. My friend's top tube terminates like the 85 / 86 Timberline and Backwoods, with an upward facing end.
> 
> Maybe the OP's is right in between? 1987?


This one is probably older with the bmx style 21.1mm stem and straight cruiser type fork, perhaps 86 or 87. Was an 88 in Blue listed on eBay a couple weeks back in mint condition at this link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/VTG-GT-Rapid-Pr...ain_Bikes&hash=item53e0d3e0bf#ht_11479wt_1137


----------

